# Direct Vent Fireplace (Winterizing)



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

is your damper damaged? that should have cut off most of the updraft. and yes, if there's no fire in the box, they can suck warm air from the home if not dampered or shut tight in the case of a woodstove, i should imagine.

DM


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

If I can't seal the problem, I've even considered a wider oak covering over the 1" foamboard and trimming it out similarly to match. I should mention that the foamboard is covering glass & some horizontal louvers. From these louvered areas are where the drafts can be felt. This is how I've considered attaching the oak/insulation cover. By possible inserting a "L" shaped fastening through the cover and through the louver. Turning the fastener to catch behind it. Hopefully not damaging the louver by trying to maintain a tight fit. I could also put some sort of weatherstripping around the larger oak cover.

Another concept over the oak covering would be a lesser expensive wood and covering it with a quilt and then some minor oak trimming.

But all of this is secondary if I can accurately rectify the existing problem.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> is your damper damaged? that should have cut off most of the updraft. and yes, if there's no fire in the box, they can suck warm air from the home if not dampered or shut tight in the case of a woodstove, i should imagine.
> 
> DM


There is no damper that I'm aware of. Should there be one on a direct vent fireplace?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

now THAT i'm not sure of. never seen one before. but it'd be inside the fireplace. probably 2 chains hanging in there. open it up and look up inside. if there, close the damper tight and between that and the glass doors, it should be pretty tight. check gaskets on glass doors too. also, if you leave that duct tape on it for a season, you'll likely need lighter fluid or goo-gone type product to remove adhesive.

DM


----------

